# Java Fern question....



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

My tips of new growth always disolove on the java fern... I figure it's becuase of lack of nutrients..... as the tank it is in i'm not doseing right now....

anyone run into this before?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've not run into this since all my tanks either have high bio-load or are dosed. Did you try just dosing some Potassium? What kind of setup is this (tank size, lighting)?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lets wait for 2wheelsx2 to speak again =) HAHA!

But nope, not running into that problem, usually somehow they get knocked off, and launch into my other plants.. at least that's what's been happening to me!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I've not run into this since all my tanks either have high bio-load or are dosed. Did you try just dosing some Potassium? What kind of setup is this (tank size, lighting)?


Awww... you typed it before i clicked submit!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm positive it is a nutrient problem but can't does this tank as it is a breeding tank right now.... 

13w hallogen bulb tungsten 7 gallon low bioload..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's borderline. I guess one thing you can do is keep the photoperiod shorter? How long are the lights on?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The leaves will be wilted looking around the edges, and not as green (either yellow, or not their usual vibrant green). You need more potassium and nitrate.

If you need any (I know you're breeding) there's a post in the equipment classifieds.

If not, I'd maybe just trim the melting\ugly leaves for a while. Unless it has bad chlorosis, it will be remedied by dosing within days. Perhaps just pull the ferns in the meanwhile, fortunately they're a cheap and readily available plant.

What's happening is your plants aren't able to produce chlorophyll due to the lack of nutrients. I'm not sure if reducing the photo periods will help the situation, as the root issue is nutrients.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

BTW, here's a great link.

Plant Nutrients chart.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

all other plants and growth is fine in the tank! 

It's just the java that isn't loving life... just the tips going translucent lots of growth though


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Brian are the tips just clearish. If so this is the way it naturally grows. The cells at the growing tip seem to fill in with chorophyll after a while. I posed this question to Tim Burton of Aquaflora Nurseries, and he said this is the way this fern can grow.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's clear it's normal, but Brian said the tips are "dissolving".


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

well maybe it is just normal then.... They are clearish.... not full dark green can see through them.... like as if they were disoloving....

weird way to grow... 

i'm just gonna wait and see if they fill in or melt away as it is a breeding tank right now and i'm not going to dose anything...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought my fern tips were dissolving too when I asked Tim about the phenomenon. I hope this resolves your issue. All my varieties of Java fern grow with this behaviour. The only variant where it is least prevalent is the needle leaf.

If parts of the leaves become mottled/muddied with brown areas, this is usually a result of low nitrates!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Well then I guess they are fine thanks Stuart! I'll just not change anything... we'll see how it goes...


----------



## yuju (Apr 21, 2010)

just cause i like to try and help, here's a pic of normal growth...


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

normal growth it is then.... sure looks like something is wrong.... : )


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks yuju, why didn't I think of taking a pic?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is very helpful! I would never have guessed that was normal!



yuju said:


> just cause i like to try and help, here's a pic of normal growth...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Well done. I misinterpreted the issue.

Cheers!


----------

